# Xx



## MoonLove

Xx


----------



## lindblum

After my first child 7 years ago, i also couldn't control the pee. I had an episiotomy and i think it was due to that. It was only for a little while tho, less than a week. It never happened again with my other children and i had second degree tears with the subsequent two. You said you are still sore and bruised, and coupled with just giving birth your pelvic muscles will be weak. 

I'm sorry it's distressing you :hugs:

eta- just wanted to add, instead of waiting for your bladder to be full, maybe go toilet every hour or so to pre-empt the fullness? that's what i did.


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:. I had a spinal and catheter for getting stitched after having my son and I was advised to empty my bladder frequently because it can take a while for your body to get used to peeing on its own again. I had a few accidents still,out of nowhere just like you, but after a week or so everything was back to normal. I only had small tears with my DD, no stitches, but my bladder control was worse, I guess because she was my 2nd. It took a couple of weeks to feel confident I wouldn't pee myself when I sneezed/coughed/just randomly, but everything went back to normal on its own. 
You're only 3 days pp so please don't worry, your body just needs a little time to recover from delivery. Try peeing often and maybe get some Tena underwear to wear over your maternity pads, just to give you a bit of extra security.


----------



## Kitters

I had the same thing after I had my son - vaginal birth with 2nd degree tear, no catheter. I think it lasted for about a week, when my muscles recovered.


----------



## JT2013

Really understand your fears, I had a superficial labial and perineal tear after my delivery which were stitched and for a month afterwards I was effectively doubly incontinent - it was horrific and I was so scared it would be permanent BUT it got better gradually and only happened when I was bursting after about 6 weeks. My DS is now 5 months and it's like nothing ever happened! You can't underestimate what a massive trauma to the nerves and muscles it all is - they are bruised and take time to heal. Wishing you luck x


----------



## MoonLove

Xx


----------



## lindblum

Like a fart is stuck inside your lady bits? I had that with my second child. Its so annoying but it also goes away. I don't know what causes it.


----------



## sue_88

My catheter trauma lasted about 4 months, the peeing lasted about 3/4weeks.


----------



## mummytobe_93

I did after having my daughter and I was only 20 years of age at the time. No tear or anything. I did have a catheter in labour though. I found in time the urge to urinate came back and also kegals helped s lot. Keep doing kegals and if no improvement speak to your doctor x


----------



## MoonLove

I am now two weeks post partum and thankfully haven't had any more accidents, but this morning I started peeing before I had time to take off my pants in the bathroom. It's really upsetting. I can feel the urge to pee in my lower abdomen area, it feels full, but when I actually start to pee, I don't feel it come out of my urethra. In the few instances that I have had an accident, it feels like I'm bleeding from my vagina, a warm gush, it worries me so much because I'm scared when I am walking about and feel that gush, I don't know whether to trust it is just blood. 

I hate feeling like this. I remember everything feeling numb after my c-sec, I couldn't feel myself peeing, I could only hear it. I don't remember how long it lasted. I want everything to feel normal. I'm doing my legals everyday like crazy, I'm terrified of having another accident. 

I just feel so lousy :cry:


----------



## k4th

gem_x said:


> I am now two weeks post partum and thankfully haven't had any more accidents, but this morning I started peeing before I had time to take off my pants in the bathroom. It's really upsetting. I can feel the urge to pee in my lower abdomen area, it feels full, but when I actually start to pee, I don't feel it come out of my urethra. In the few instances that I have had an accident, it feels like I'm bleeding from my vagina, a warm gush, it worries me so much because I'm scared when I am walking about and feel that gush, I don't know whether to trust it is just blood.
> 
> I hate feeling like this. I remember everything feeling numb after my c-sec, I couldn't feel myself peeing, I could only hear it. I don't remember how long it lasted. I want everything to feel normal. I'm doing my legals everyday like crazy, I'm terrified of having another accident.
> 
> I just feel so lousy :cry:

:hugs:

This happened to me a few times after dd was born. My midwife said my brain was giving the signal to "go" when I saw the toilet. And because I couldn't really feel it, I couldn't stop it. Those sensations do come back though - just takes time :( I found it helped a little if I didn't look at the toilet - just shut my eyes & went as fast as I could once I decided to go to the bathroom. Strange - but it did help!

Hope your feeling comes back really soon :flow:


----------



## justplay91

It does take a little while for things to be normal again. The first few weeks after I had my son, I actually wore these adult diaper/underwear things, because I just couldn't feel always feel when I had to go. I was SO worried it was going to be that way forever, but luckily, it hasn't been. 6 months pp, and I can say everything is back to the way it should be down there. Like you, I had a 2nd degree tear, and I think that may have something to do with it.


----------



## auntsas

I am 6 months pp and still having difficulty. I have exercises I am doing. I had vaginal birth not sure degree of tear but I did have stitches. Ob says I have to work on strengthen my pelvic floor musclEs. It has gotten much much better but I still have work to do. One of the things I had no idea about until it happened to me...no one tells ya to expect these things


----------

